# Convicts as feeders?



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Im going to be getting a pair of convicts soon and was curious what you all do with the fry? 

I was thinking of using them as feeders for an oscar, I have a 40 gallon growout tank so I can get them to a decent size.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Convict fry are often used as feeders. But you don't want them "decent" sized. You want to feed them before they get old enough and smart enough to elude the oscar, grow-up in his tank and boss him around.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok thanks for the advice. What would be a good feeder size? Also the oscar will get pellets and the fry would be a treat only, not staple.


----------



## GuppyMan (Jul 27, 2010)

prob like when they are like about a month old. they are less then an inch then, or maybe about 3/4''.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That is good he will still get pellets, feeders are not a good staple diet. Make sure they are healthy.


----------

